# Custom Kid Wood Playland



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks good, make sure to add some padding to the top of the interior on the exterior doors, when they get bigger nothing hurts more than smacking your head. Where did you get your post brackets for the swing extension. Great member name by the way!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That looks good
I bought a used set off Craigslist for $75 & bought new swings
I like that it matches the house
Going to have a skylight?


----------



## johndeerefan (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I bought the bracket from http://www.swingsetsource.com/backyard-fun/swing-set-hardware/bracketsystem.cfm It wasn't cheap, but it only took about 30 minutes to put together the entire beam assembly. Of course, I used my front end loader on my little tractor to help hold it up and keep it level. I would recommend this bracket to anyone wanting to build a kids swing set.

No plans for a skylight, I just haven't had a chance to put the green metal roofing on yet. That will probably come this weekend. I agree with the padding, I have already hit it about 20 times.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My swingset has the same metal brackets - or close to it
We actually ended up with the fort, seperate swingset & 6x6 sandbox for the $75
Bought new swings, tarp, binoculars & sand

I like the log cabin siding
Maybe do that for a tree house when my son gets older


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the lead on the bracket...while expensive, by the time one pays for the other stamped kind...it's not that much more...and they appear to be WAY stronger. Placing the order for a pair right now....


----------



## johndeerefan (Jul 29, 2009)

*All but finished*

All I lack is staining it and adding more play items as the kid grows into them. Final cost ended up near $400.


----------

